# datalogic strichcodescanner



## tithon (4. Januar 2012)

hey leute,

ich hab einen datalogic gryphon d100 scanner, mit serieller schnittstelle am laptop angeschlosse...
wie bekomm ich jetzt hin, dass strichcode den ich scanne auf dem lap mittels einer software oder etwas anderem angezeigt wird...
dies ist nur zu test zwecken ob der scanner überhaupt funktioniert

gruß


----------



## PC Heini (5. Januar 2012)

Grüss Dich

Nach der Software suchste am ehesten mal beim Hersteller. Soviel ich weiss, ist das ein spezieller Cod.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Im Handbuch gibt es div. Barcodes um den Scanner zu konfigurieren.
Danach sollte er die eingescannten Barcodes als emulierte Tastatureingabe an den Computer übertragen.
Mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm kannst Du bei diesem Scanner also nichts anfangen. 
Du bräuchtest eher eine sogenannte "PoS"-Software, die auch per Tastatur bedient werden kann.

Da ein Barcode fürs menschliche Auge aber nicht entzifferbar ist, weisst Du natürlich auch nicht was für Daten Du in der PoS-Software hinterlegen musst, damit diese etwas mit dem eingescannten Barcode anfangen kann.
Die PoS-Software müsste also auch dazu in der Lage sein aus den von Dir hinterlegten Daten einen Barcode auszudrucken.
Und da Du ja sicherlich keinen Barcodedrucker hast, müsste die PoS-Software auch dazu in der Lage sein den Barcode auf jedem beliebigen Drucker auszudrucken.

So eine PoS-Software ist ja schon was spezielles, ich befürchte fast dass man da im Bereich Freeware nicht viel Glück haben wird.
Ich würde mich da eher in der Ecke von Open-Source umsehen (dort findet man auch ausgefallene Anwendungen (z.b. für Arztpraxen)).

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: und achte bitte auf korrekte Gross-/Kleinschreibung --> siehe Netiquette.


----------



## tithon (5. Januar 2012)

schon mal vielen dank für die antworten, 
ich hab jetz nur den scanner(von meiner firma, hab da übrigens auch ein programm womit ich mir barcodes erzeugen kann), finde die manual, bzw die konfiguration nicht im netz genau zu dem barcode scanner passend..


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2012)

Also ich finde dass "Gryphon D100 Install Manual.pdf" schon ein ziemlich genauer Treffer ist. 
In dem Handbuch wirst Du auch feststellen dass es nicht nur für D100, sondern auch für D200 ist (nur mal so als weiterführenden Tipp ).

Und nochmal, diesmal hoffentlich deutlich genug: *beachte den Punkt 15 der Netiquette*


----------

